# Has anyone seen the new Outlaw Silos?



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone seen the new outlaw silos and how they stack up against the real geese pros? Still kicking around buying some but couldn't make up my mind. Opinions...anyone?


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, but didn't Outlaw go out of business like 2 years ago??

Submit a link if you can find one please.

Thanks, 
Duke


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Nodak Duke said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but didn't Outlaw go out of business like 2 years ago??
> 
> Submit a link if you can find one please.
> 
> ...


Here you go: http://www.outlawdecoys.com/cart/


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They are back in business.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks...

Is this Jim Cripe the new owner or what? I never remember seeing his name around 'em before. I bet that they will seriously struggle atthe prices that they are still trying to get for a dozen deeks. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Jim and Tim are father and son. Not sure who is who. Anyway just my opinion and you can take it for what its worth but I hope they do struggle. Anyone that has been on these forums since the mid 90s should remember them guys coming on and threating to sue you if you said their products were bad. They are also known for stealing product ideas and saying they originated them. I use tires first!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jim is the father....if I remember the son took over and ran it into bankruptcy.Jim now is back....but I think another company owns it...dog something or other.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

They look alot better than realgeese in my opinion.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Jim is the father....if I remember the son took over and ran it into bankruptcy.Jim now is back....but I think another company owns it...dog something or other.


Ken,

And without ANY slanderous comments - just pure observations from reading other's on the Net - but wasn't there a lawsuit against Outlaw when several hunters died in one of their boats? And, that they then "re-structered" with the son taking over, doing bankruptcy, and then the father coming back in charge?

Just curious.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

My understanding is Outlaw was picked up by TruMotion.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was just at the GM in st cloud yesterday and saw the outlaw jenny vane silos. they looked pretty good. they were selling them for $64/doz.


----------

